

Man who found - and sold - the missing iPhone unmasked - allenp
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ytech_gadg/20100429/tc_ytech_gadg/ytech_gadg_tc1874

======
allenp
It doesn't look too good for this guy - he has admitted not trying to return
it to Apple, and he even used an intermediary to find the highest bidder
amongst tech blogs.

